# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  100+ how-to knotting projects

## asemery

In 1965 a U.S. Navy Bosun's Mate introduced me to knotting.
I have learned from many other experts since then.
No one in my family shares my interest so I wrote down
a few of my favorite projects .* If interested click on link.

*100 plus knotting projects*

----------


## Old GI

Wow, great selection!

----------

